# !?coop games für die lan party?!



## Pasknalli (26. September 2008)

*!?coop games für die lan party?!*

Welche COOP Games könnt Ihr empfehlen für die nächste LAN Party?

Bitte Genre angeben und eine kurze Beschreibung über den COOP-Modus des von Euch favorisierten Games. Das wird sicherlich vielen Gamern helfen^^.

Dankeschön schon mal.


----------



## holzkreuz (26. September 2008)

*AW: !?coop games für die lan party?!*

Half Life - Sven Coop Mod


----------



## Potman (26. September 2008)

*AW: !?coop games für die lan party?!*

F.E.A.R. Coop Warfare is voll cool 
GhostRecon Advanced Warfighter 2  is auch gut genau so wie 
Rainbow Six Veagas 2
Vietcong und Vietcong2 hat auch noch nen coolen coop.
SWAT 4 is auch ab und zu spaßig


----------



## Pasknalli (28. September 2008)

*AW: !?coop games für die lan party?!*

Dankeschön.

Kennt noch jemand gute RPGs im coop spielbar?


----------



## Kadauz (28. September 2008)

*AW: !?coop games für die lan party?!*

Serious Sam 2. Eines der geilsten COOP Games die es gibt.


----------

